# i'm really upset



## Kristy03 (Oct 26, 2003)

my dog, bubba, died today. he was 14 y/o. my 5 y/o jack russel, cookie, stayed outside in the fence with him. she misses him already. she just barks and lays around.


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

I'm so sorry to hear that Kristy.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Kristy, I'm so sorry! What a loss for you and all of your family. Would you like me to move this to the Rainbow Bridge forum for you? Or would you rather post there separately? Just PM me if you want help. God bless.


----------



## Tonkmom64 (Oct 2, 2004)

Kristy, I am so sorry. 
Give Cookie some extra pats and hugs from me.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

I'm so sorry, Kristy.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Sorry


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss. Losing a beloved pet is very hard. My thoughts will be with you. Give your other pup Cookie some extra cuddles from me.


----------



## LoveMyKitties (Nov 12, 2004)

I am so sorry about Bubba


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2004)

I'm so very sorry to hear of your loss. (hugs)


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

I'm so sorry for your loss, Kristy. RIP Bubba.


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

Oh my gosh, Kristy.....I just saw this (trying to catch up) and I am so sorry.......I am thinking about you. *hugs*


----------

